# starting vineyard in Alabama vs Tennessee



## wzazdzez (Jun 15, 2011)

I currently live in north Alabama. In two years I am going to buy some land and start a vinyard, and eventually a winery. I'm not hearing anything good at all about starting wineries in Al. Everything seams to be wanting me to go to Tennessee. They just seam more winery friendly. I read on the Tennessee ABC's web site that you have to be a resident for two years before opening a winery. I would love to stay in Alabama, but it seams like it would be alot easier inTn. Any advice would be welcome,thanks. Whom I kidding I'm stayin in Al. We need more winerieas here anyway. But please give advice.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2011)

What part of Alabama are you talking about- down south or the northern end right near Tenn?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2011)

wzazdzez welcome to the forum. There are several members here that have started wineries that may be able to give suggestions.


----------



## wzazdzez (Jun 15, 2011)

Northern Alabama, Madison county, Near Tennessee border.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 16, 2011)

That's a tough call. It is like some people around here go to Vt to start a vineyard because it is so much easier working with Vt than NY. We have a better environment on this side of the Lake, but more red tape. First off find out what grows well in your area and what will sell well. That will help with the decision.


----------



## wzazdzez (Jun 16, 2011)

Were all about muscadines down here. I've got Carlos scuppernongs in my test vinyard thats in my backyard. This fall I'm going to plant some Magnolias and some Nobles, all muscadines. In Tennessee they grow muscadines and other wine grapes. But in Alabama its all muscadines, they're real traditional here everyone thats from here has a grandad or uncle that use to make it years ago. And I love the unique flavor.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like you better stick with Muscadines then if your staying in AL. You have heard that old joke about how to make a $1,000,000 from a winery right? 


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## wzazdzez (Jun 16, 2011)

I heard one simular to it, how to make a small fortune.


----------



## n2tazmania (Jun 19, 2011)

Seeing as I like to throw money out the window, I am trying Zinfandel and Niagra in Lauderdale county. I set them out this spring. The Zinfandel vines have a few grapes on them. But I also set out several muscadines because I know they will work. There are several wineries south of you across the river but they are muscadine wineries. Good luck. This is an addicting hobby.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 19, 2011)

good luck on your new vineyard


----------



## Chunkiemonkey (Dec 8, 2011)

Right now I am a horticulture student at Auburn, this is something I would like to do after graduation as well. Ive been looking into starting a vineyard here for the past year or so have done a ton of research on this topic. Coming from growers standpoint I can tell you there is no better place than Alabama to start a vineyard. Our consistent warm weather and horribly humid summers is ideal for the vines. Now coming from a red tape of the state standpoint I'm not to clear on that subject as it is not my forte. However, I really do think there will be much money to make in the coming years for muscadines they just haven't quite had the exposure yet. They are a fascinating fruit with endless health benefits and not to mention they are nearly immune to all plant diseases and drought. There are several muscadine vineyards in our state you should check as many of them out as possible. One that I visited and really liked is Morgan Creek Winery in Harpersville. They are really nice people and always willing to give a personal tour to fellow enthusiast. A little late here but I hope this helps


----------



## garymc (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't understand what makes it so hard to start a winery in Alabama. You mean they just don't offer any incentives? Dry counties? Expensive liquor licenses? In Missouri the state offers a state income tax credit for buying supplies and equipment for growing grapes. And the university system does a lot of research on viticulture. The state here has realized that there is a lot of tourism activity involved with wineries. We have over 100 of them here and more popping up every year. None, however, have muscadines to my knowledge. So I'm going to grow muscadines here. I've asked several liquor and wine shops if they have muscadine wine and been told "It's unavailable." So get busy and make it available.


----------



## Chunkiemonkey (Dec 26, 2011)

I know we still have a considerable amount of dry counties here and it is expensive to get a liquor licences. Heck, we were only just now able to sell high-gravity beer here and still cant sell 40oz beers. Alabama has no large institutions that offer courses in viticulture, and if they did Auburn would be the first to have it. As far as I cant tell this whole industry down here is just now blossoming. More and more vineyards, wineries, and breweries open up every year. A few years ago my hometown didnt have a single brewery. Now we have two. Hopefully the people of this state will begin to catch on that this a profitable and beneficial industry. In return that would allow more hospitality and benefits to the growers and producers

Make sure your temp doesn't get below 10F for your muscadines and good luck!


----------



## garymc (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, the viticulture support offered by the university system here in Missouri is strictly limited to the grapes grown in the hilly areas. I sent a message to them this past year and they essentially said that since such a small part of the state was able to grow muscadine grapes, they do not concern themselves with it. They did suggest that I contact universities in Arkansas and other states (which is what I had been doing.)


----------

